# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  giúp đỡ câu lệnh sql

## developers

chào anh chị trong diễn đàn ! 
cho em hỏi em có hai bảng :

*nhankhau* (manhankhau, hoten, gioitinh, dantoc, tongiao, ngaysinh, socmnd, noisinh, quequan, trinhdo, chinhsach, quanhe, mahokhau)
*tamtru:* (matamtru, manhankhau, lydo, noidi, tungay, denngay)

cho em hỏi câu lệnh để insert vào cả hai bảng này là sao ạ ! 
em dùng 2 lệnh insert :
insert into nhankhau values(............)
insert into tamtru values (................)
nhưng lại báo lội chỗ manhankhau ở bảng tạm trú !
rất mong anh chị trong diễn đàn giúp em ! em xin cảm ơn !

----------


## valazivn

bạn có thể cho mình biết
- lỗi của cậu lệnh của bạn là gì?
- cấu trúc bảng nhankhau và tamtru (chủ yếu mình muốn biết kiểu dữ liệu)
- cả dữ liệu mà bạn insert vào mà bị thông báo lỗi. 
chư cú pháp của câu lệnh insert của bạn đúng nên mình chỉ có thể nghĩ là do sai kiểu dữ liệu thôi.

----------


## thutrang203

*nho giup do*

kiểu dữ liệu :

+ bảng*nhankhau :* 

*manhankhau* nvarchar(30)
*hoten* nvarchar(50)
*gioitinh* nvarchar(10)
*dantoc* nvarchar (10)
*tongiao* nvarchar(10)
* ngaysinh* smalldatetime
*socmnd* int
*noisinh* nvarchar (50)
*quequan* nvarchar (50)
*trinhdo* nvarchar (20)
*chinhsach* nvarchar (30)
*quanhe* nvarchar (10)
*mahokhau* nvarchar (30)
+ bảng* tamtru :*
*matamtru* nvarchar(30)
*manhankhau* nvarchar(30)
*lydo* nvarchar(40)
*noidi* nvarchar(50)
*tungay* smalldatetime
*denngay* smalldatetime

*+ đây là câu lệnh :*

insert into nhankhau values('nk1','le hoang','nam','kinh','khong','01/01/1990','230435678','gia lai','thanh hoa','cao dang','khong','o thue','hkt3502')
insert into tamtru values ('tamtru1','nk1','lam an','gia lai','01/01/2009','01/01/2010')

*+ đây là lỗi :*

(1 row(s) affected)
msg 547, level 16, state 0, line 2
the insert statement conflicted with the foreign key constraint "fk_tamtru_nhankhau". the conflict occurred in database "quanlydancu", table "dbo.nhankhau", column 'manhankhau'.
the statement has been terminated.

mong các bạn trong diễn đàn có thể giúp mình ! mình xin cảm ơ

----------


## seoben

theo thông báo lỗi thì:
+ có mâu thuẫn giữa phát biểu insert và các ràng buộc dữ liệu
+ có xung đột trong csdl
bạn thử kiểm tra lại đặt các khoá chính (key) cho từng bảng dữ liệu đã đúng chưa, kiểm tra sự liên kết và ràng buộc dữ liệu trong toàn bộ csdl
còn về câu lệnh insert thì không có gì sai cả
chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------


## slight_wind01

bạn có thể cho mình địa chỉ email không ! mình gử cơ sở dữ liệu bạn xem thử !

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

xem lại kiểu ràng buộc quan hệ giữa table nhankhau và table tamtru
" the insert statement conflicted with the foreign key constraint "fk_tamtru_nhankhau". "=> thông báo lỗi quá rõ ràng

----------


## hungcnx1989

bạn empty 2 bảng đó đi rùi chạy lại câu lệnh insert trên xem sao nhé, mình tin là bạn sẽ insert được. nhưng mình nghĩ 2 bảng này của bạn có những rằng buộc chưa đúng nên khi bạn chạy câu lệnh insert lần 2 thì sẽ bị lỗi như vậy.

----------


## niemdamme23

cho mình hỏi có đúng bạn nhập vào như thế này không?
insert into nhankhau values('nk1','le hoang','nam','kinh','khong','01/01/1990','230435678','gia lai','thanh hoa','cao dang','khong','o thue','hkt3502')

nếu đúng thì có vấn đề ở câu này trường socmnd của bạn kiểu int cơ mà sao bạn lại nhập vào lại là '230435678' đáng nhẽ chỉ cần nhập vào là 230435678. tớ nghĩ bạn nhập lại là ổn thôi chắc là lỗi do bạn nhập nhầm kiểu dữ liệu thôi

----------


## mypham

cam on cac ban trong dien dan nhieu nha !

----------

